# DTDC Tracking blocked



## pratyush997 (Sep 5, 2012)

HI folks, Please help me out...
I have tracking No. Airway Bill Details and its shipped via DTDC.
When I try to load tracking info page it shows me this


> The URL you requested has been blocked as per DTDC corporate IT policy. URL = www.dtdc.in/dtdcTrack/Tracking/consignInfo.asp?action=track&sec=tr&GES=&Ttype=cnno&strCnno=M78256333


What to do...plzz Help me soon

So I figured the way to get that...links provided by ebay were  not working..Tried directly from the site and it worked 

@Admins/mods :- Plzz Rip this thread


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 6, 2012)

Try this *dtdc.in/web/dtdc-corp/tracking


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 6, 2012)

its fixed bro...tried that link befire it worked..
@admin/mods plz close this thread


----------

